# 10 pound steelie over the weekend



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Caught this 31.5 inch fresh hen this past weekend using a center pin on the westside. I used a digital scale to verify the weight of just over 10 pounds and a tape measure streamside. This fish put up a nice fight since it was fresh from the lake. She heated up my finger on a couple good runs since a center pin has no drag system (only your hand  ). I wish more were this size


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice fish!!!


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Awesome :B Mepps.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Beautiful Pic!


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

Sweet chrome!!!!! What was your bait?


----------



## BIKENUT06 (Apr 8, 2007)

nice fish congrats


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Chucky said:


> Sweet chrome!!!!! What was your bait?


Pink sac of salmon eggs.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

congrats very nice fish


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gotta love those big fish from the "unmentionables". Good job!!!


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Gotta love those big fish from the "unmentionables". Good job!!!


It was outta of a stocked trib.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the pic...

flash-------------------------out


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Great Fish!!


----------

